

The Skills Most Entrepreneurs Lack (HBR) - Thing_Two
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/04/the_much-needed_skills_most_en.html

======
Thing_Two
FWIW, this really does not align with my personal experience in the ed-tech
sector. Either we're cut from a different cloth (unlikely?) or I lack the
analytical skills and empathy to evaluate! :)

